# Angel Eyes - Where to Buy?



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

eBay has quite a few auctions for Angel Eyes - Can someone recommend an eBay vendor? Are there any eBay vendors I should be wary off? 

Thank You,
Mark


----------



## humanoid (Mar 31, 2002)

You can try here :thumbup:

http://www.rpiequipped.com/2/


----------



## waapples (Jan 5, 2004)

i got mine from ebay;

make sure to ask whether the L/R headlights are from the same pair, whether all tabs aren't broken, adjusters are still in 100% working condition.


----------



## Lawaia (Oct 9, 2003)

Check out Pavrac...he sells on eBay. Good guy to deal with.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Hey Guys,

Thank you for the insight / info.

Mark


----------



## onutsguy (Oct 3, 2003)

Definatly PAVRAC on E-Bay. Very knowledgable and patient with those of us who struggle making up our minds......  

Scott


----------



## Five4o (Oct 22, 2003)

Another :thumbup: for Pavrac got my angel eyes and celis tails from him.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

I contacted Pavrac, his price for the halogen to xenon kit is $1299 + $39 S&H. Halogen to halogen is $579 + $39 S&H. I could get a new set of tires and the halogen angel eyes for the price of the xenons alone. Don't know what to do.

Mark


----------



## umnitza (Oct 8, 2002)

we have Xenons that are not from Bosch, but made by DEPO for $900 with XENON and our DDE Lightning - which is brighter for angel eyes than factory.

We only have 2 sets as we are attempting to see if the market likes these - so, we are offering them to the first two people for $850 shipped.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

This sounds like a good deal.

Can you post a picture of this kit? Does it include everything:

- angel eyes with clear corner lenses
- control units (ballast's) already installed
- wire harness needed for the upgrade
- All bulbs already installed

What sort of guarantee/warranty are you offering with these lights?

Anybody else have any comments/advice/concerns/questions?

Thank You,
Mark


----------



## umnitza (Oct 8, 2002)

Summary:
clear corners
ballasts installed
wiring harness not likely necessary <-- determining tomorrow.
all bulbs <-- actually our hyperwhite bulbs, and you reuse your stockers for the turn signal.
1 year warranty on DDE, HID <-- the only components that could fail.

It's a FULL replacement E39 headlight with completely integrated DDE Lightning™ (the brightest, longest lasting angel eyes on the market).

Additionally, you will also be getting a 6000K HID H7 Matsu****a private label ballast with Bellof bulbs (same as what is on Lexus, Infiniti, Acura, etc.).

So for $850 you will get everything without having to buy $130 modules, transformers, or *possibly even go to the dealer to reset your lights* <-- this has not been determined as of this date.

That's about $500 below the cost of an OEM headlight and it's STILL with brighter DDE, equally good HID, and no additional costs.

Contact us - [email protected]

[/QUOTE]


----------



## umnitza (Oct 8, 2002)

it's a M A T S U S H I T A <-- I hate those censors


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks for the info 

If I buy these and need replacement parts in the future - will I be able to locate any needed parts?

-Mark


----------



## umnitza (Oct 8, 2002)

Well, for HID, yes, you can come to us.
For DDE, yes, you can come to us.
For bulbs like the turn signals - Kragen.
For bulbs like high beam - us or whatever the bulb du jour is


----------



## umnitza (Oct 8, 2002)

O and because they are TOTALLY NEW - you get a 30 day trial. You don't like them, send them back, full refund. 30 days.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks again for the info.


----------

